# why is he torturing me



## RIgirl (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive posted a few times about the problems in my marriage well things just keep getting worse. I had a ] party for my husbands 30th Bday yesterday. To make a long story short I left the party early with out 2 year old so I could put her to bed. Sometime after I left my husband cheated on me again. Yet again I found solid proof that he cant dispute on his facebook. He still refuses to give me a divorce. He knows I dont have the money to battle him in court over it. Why does he keep doing this to me. I've been nothing but loyal to him. I cant just leave because I have no family or friends where we live.


----------



## Genuinebeauty88 (Aug 30, 2010)

You cannot expect your husband to assist you with your divorce or to qgree to finance it for you. You have to talk to a lawyer to find out what your options are and what you husband
is required to do.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

RIgirl said:


> Ive posted a few times about the problems in my marriage well things just keep getting worse. I had a ] party for my husbands 30th Bday yesterday. To make a long story short I left the party early with out 2 year old so I could put her to bed. Sometime after I left my husband cheated on me again. Yet again I found solid proof that he cant dispute on his facebook. He still refuses to give me a divorce. He knows I dont have the money to battle him in court over it. Why does he keep doing this to me. I've been nothing but loyal to him. I cant just leave because I have no family or friends where we live.


I'm sorry but I beg to differ with you RIgirl. You *CAN* leave and you can divorce him whether he will "give" you a divorce or not. In order to divorce him, you go down to the courthouse and get the paperwork or print off the packet from online. *Cost=cost of printing usually less than $10*. Along with the divorce you file a Motion to waive divorce fees. With that motion, you submit the amount of income you have and the amount of bills you have, and you ask the court to reduce the filing fee. They will either remove the cost entirely or set up a payment plan, etc. *Cost=free (or until court sets up payments). *

If he wants to cheat and dishonor his marriage vows, he is completely free to do so, but ask HIM to leave! There is no reason whatsoever why you and your daughter should suffer the loss of her room and her things because of his choice to be unfaithful. Here's how you do that: while he is at work, pack his things, leave them in boxes and suitcases in the garage or outside, and lock the door. Stop crying and pleading, and stand up to him like a brave mama bear and protect your cub from having a dad that's unfaithful!! *Cost=free!!*

If he has his name on the lease or owns the house and will not leave...and will not stop cheating, then you still can leave even though you have no friends or family in the area. Get busy NOW and find a little babysitting co-op and share some babysitting time with the mom's. Find a part time job to get some money together. Sign up for foodstamps and WIC--yes it's a little embarrassing but better than starving. Go to your nearest women's shelter and ask for advice/help finding a place. You have options and none of the things I listed there cost a penny--just your time.


----------

